# aw release 8 xtraction ultra g pics



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

hey everyone, check these out, awsum fricken colors. set A looks like the srt-5 corvette with checkered flag print, peace vw bus, black 55 with red flames, ford gt in the baby blue and orange, 2010 concept camaro in blue/black stripe, concept challenger in teal and black. set B looks like srt5 corvette in purple, red, white purple 55 chevy with flames, flower power vw bus, yellow black stripes ford gt, black with white stripes concept camaro, and the concept challenger in white and black kinda like the hemi cuda design. release date is supposed to be around the first of may. and as the old joke goes plus or minus 90 days. lol 

i will be selling them on here and ebay just let me know when you see my post about these and you can have them too. i ship very fast and if you buy cases you just might find a white in them. give some feedback guys i think we would all like to hear what you think.

Richard


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Fire on the fiddy fies looks very nice!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I shall reply with pictures & wurds:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Digging all of these... My faves might be the Camaro and Challenger with the "retro" stripe jobs, but of course the GTs are awesome too...

--rick


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Love the 55's


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I like the set in the second pic and the hippie bus in the first pic:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd like to get a pair of those 55's, before Tom S. buys em all!!! ... RM


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'd like to get a pair of those 55's, before Tom S. buys em all!!! ... RM


i will have enough to take care of all h.t. members, its still a few months away but keep an eye out. 

Richard


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

im loving set B


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm in for a case please.:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I'm in for a case please.:thumbsup:


you got it. pm sent


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Wow, these haven't hit the sales floor yet, and won't stay there for long.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

some nice looking stuff for sure. The Chally and Camaro are nice, both VW buses are sweet but that set A '55 chebby came out awesome. Looks like someone's been taking a hard look at the Dash 55's....


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*release 8 xtracs*

please pm me if you would like to preorder the next release. the prices will go up just before they come out so get in if you would like to have a complete sealed case with a chance at the whites. i usually get them as everyone knows the next day after they are released. i ship the same day. again pm me for prices. serious inquiries only please. 

Richard


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

I'd love a set of all 12, do you have a price yet? 

Pickeringtondad
A.K.A.
Bob Jones


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

pickeringtondad said:


> I'd love a set of all 12, do you have a price yet?
> 
> Pickeringtondad
> A.K.A.
> Bob Jones


Bob check your p.m.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Richard, 

I might take a set of 12. Do you know the cost yet?

Dave


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Omega said:


> Richard,
> 
> I might take a set of 12. Do you know the cost yet?
> 
> Dave


dave, pm sent


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

price for set B ? let me know


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

dnybsbl said:


> price for set B ? let me know


pm sent


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Why can't you just post the price?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I think AutoWorld is conspiring to consume all of the available wall space in my house with slot car display cases. To heck with the family photos, diplomas, artwork, calendars, etc. Move that crap to the bathroom. I need to make space to slap up another Carney 108 car case.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> I think AutoWorld is conspiring to consume all of the available wall space in my house with slot car display cases. To heck with the family photos, diplomas, artwork, calendars, etc. Move that crap to the bathroom. I need to make space to slap up another Carney 108 car case.



Too Funny, lol lol


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

What AFXTOO you dont have display cases in your bathroom? I do. I must be cazy for slot cars.I hope those of you that have see my display said this is normal. fcb


----------



## jlong (Feb 20, 2010)

The Challenger, Camaro, 55 Chev, and Bus in the second set are really sharp. AW really has their act together.


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

Richard
I would like a set of 12. Do you have a price?

Rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> What AFXTOO you dont have display cases in your bathroom?


Not yet. But you never know, I could always get rid of the magazine rack and towel bar.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

fordcowboy said:


> What AFXTOO you dont have display cases in your bathroom? I do. I must be cazy for slot cars.I hope those of you that have see my display said this is normal. fcb


I'm seeing kind of a 60's retro glass block look made from slot car boxes...:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I've seen the inspiration for the silver Corvette on the racetrack before:










:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> I've seen the inspiration for the silver Corvette on the racetrack before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awsum ride, would that be cool or what if aw made something like that?

Richard


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Fire on the fiddy fies looks very nice!


Yeah I'm digging the 55 with yellow and red flames. Reminds me of the 57 Nomads they did up back when!!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

That's a good looking group of cars. I really like the 55's and the GT's. Dave.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bump bump


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*rel 8 xtracs*

just needed a bump.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I'm seeing kind of a 60's retro glass block look made from slot car boxes...


Don't laugh, I've seriously thought of that - for the basement, I'm not a total slot addict. I can quit whenever I want to!

A little Dash Motorsports goodness to hold us over while we wait for the next AW release....


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*bumpity bump bump bump*

bumpin away,


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*bump bump*

just needed a bump

Wheelz63


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Rich, when are these due out, and how about the new Batmobile and Mystery machine? any word yet?


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> Rich, when are these due out, and how about the new Batmobile and Mystery machine? any word yet?



ed, these are due out in may. no word yet as to exactly when the batmobile or mystery machine will be out yet.

Wheelz63,
Richard


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'd like to get a pair of those 55's, before Tom S. buys em all!!! ... RM


Just stay away RM.


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

this lot is due out in may plus 90 days?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

ho3taz said:


> this lot is due out in may plus 90 days?


ho3taz,

lol...I think they came out already and Tom grabbed them all...lol

BZ


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

bobhch said:


> ho3taz,
> 
> lol...I think they came out already and Tom grabbed them all...lol
> 
> BZ


 RM


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> RM


you have to watch tom. he loves the 55 chebys and stashes them away from all. lol

Richard


----------

